# Considering a mod for the Brinkman Vertical Smoker



## va_connoisseur (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to get a new charcoal pan. And instead of getting this one http://http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop...501-0)&id=1002

I am thinking of replacing it with a Stainless Steel Colander like this
http://http://www.target.com/Tovolo-...olander&page=1

And the plan is to place it on the floor of the smoker. Making it closer to the vents and further from the food. Any feedback would be great. 

For instance, burning wood in stainless steel will not produce fumes that will kill my family will it?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Moving a firebox closer to intake vents is a good idea, if you can control the intake. 
Stainless steel is safe for burning wood. Until recently, all the stove top smokers like BURTON were made of stainless steel, and they used wood chips. Now they're moved on to cast iron units, but some of the other models may still be available.


----------



## vlap (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking at the holes on the colander I would think they wouldn't allow the ash to drop out easily.

Take a look at this square wok. I put this in my brinkman square vert and it solved all my problems. All it took was a slight bend to the handles and it fits on the rails perfectly.
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...571&lpage=none

I get all the heat I can ask for, the ash falls away easily and I use less fuel. I am not sure what benefit you would get from lowering the heat source.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is what i with my GOSM used a veggie wok and placed rails on the bottom so ash could drop thru.  



Picked up the wok, rails, nuts bolts and washers less than $15.00 at Lowes 



It all sits right in the original charcoal box.

Good Luck


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I am also considering replacing the water pan with a terra cotta pot for heat conduction.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 2, 2008)

I just replaced my water with sand.  great heat sink for stabilizing temps.


----------



## gitmosmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

I did exactly the same thing for my vertical Brinkman.  I also added a flower pot saucer under the colander tocatch the ashes.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm looking to do the same thing but I'm using the "old school" single door unit.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 2, 2008)

our smokers are very close in design 



single door, my door sweeps the opposite way but they have a lot of common features


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 2, 2008)

OK. Doing some testing. Got a grill wok and a 5.5qt colander. Tried the colander first. Using Cowboy Lump with some mesquite, just testing.

The Cowboy creates a ton of ash and it appears to have clogged the holes of the colander. Filling the colander and using the minion method, I was about to get about 3.5 hours of 220-250 degree temps. 

The lump produces so much ash that it may have choked and shortened the length of the burn. Going to try tomorrow using the grill wok and Cowboy, just to keep it an even test.

Here is a random thought...Using the colander does give an advantage if you can get 4 hours out of it. Considering it cost $6.99, it is conceivable that I could just buy to and have one on the ready when the first one drops below 200 degrees. Just a thought.


----------



## jaynik (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the original pan in my vertical brinkmann and drilled some holes and added a grate to keep the coals up and mine works nicely.

I don't use water anymore.  I put foil over the water pan (aka piedmont method) which acts simply as a heat break.  It's a lot neater this way and I get better temps.

p.s. replace the la gloria with a rocky patel decade and you'll be in business!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 2, 2008)

I plan on using terra cotta 12 inch pot bottom covered in foil in place of the water pan.

As for the Rocky Patels, I tried them before, not too bad. I been enjoying the La Flor Dominicana _Double Ligero and Camacho Triple Maduro lately. Excellent smoke._


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, I was walking around Lowes and came across this http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-.../dp/B00062VZOW

And I thought "I wonder what would happen if I put little legs on this and used it as a charcoal basket?"

Its larger than the included charcoal pan or the grill wok. I will give you all feedback when I get it done


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 3, 2008)

bbq bubba post this thread a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=no+weld

I was thinking about something like that when my veggie wok wears out


----------



## smokeless (Dec 24, 2010)

This Kingsford mini charcoal grill will greatly improve this smoker as if it was made for it.

http://common.csnstores.com/common/products/KGS/KGS1026_l.jpg


----------



## cochon (May 4, 2011)

I'm new to the forums, but have been reading them to get ideas on my first smoker.  Thanks for all the help and reviews on this smoker. 

I picked it up yesterday and got the wok basket thing right away.  Did a test run/season last night with lump charcoal and hickory and it shot up to 400 degrees.  So no issues with high heat... not just have to get it to stay down :-)


----------



## mrbooker (May 8, 2011)

I put lava rock in the water pan (no water) of my Char broil  vertical gas smoker and could not get the heat below 250. I guess it worked a little TO well.

I also was going to try the wok mod (with the rails) but couldnt find rails on Sat in my small town so I used nine, 3" bolts and nuts and made legs on it which are adjustable. Havent tried it yet.


----------



## jared101 (May 8, 2011)

I took expanded metal and made a charcoal basket.  I then took the original charcoal pan and set it in the bottom of the smoker with the new charcoal basket sitting on top.  It provides plenty of room for the ashes to fall and still provides airflow.


----------



## johnyd (May 10, 2011)

I use about 6 heat beads to get things going and use an extruded form of charcoal that comes in foot long logs ( has a hexagonal shape and a 3/4 inch hole through the middle and about 2 inches in diameter ) I break the charcoal logs into pieces about 4 inches long. They burn real hot and slow....... sometimes at the end of a smoke I dunk the unburnt pieces in water and they are good to go again next time!

When I run an extended smoke time at low temps of about 150 or less, I throw on rings of tree branches about 1/4 inch thick, this provides a good smoke (TBS)

I try and use real small quantities of fuel to get long slow smokes and just enjoy tending it every hr or so. to give you an idea its probably 2 heaped hands in size of charcoal and one of heat beads, then 1 or 2 slices of smoking wood on top and after an hr add 1 hand full charcoal and another slice of wood. I get hardly any ash.......at least not enough to smother the coals and dont clean out the pan for 3 or 4 smokes. All the dampers run at about 50% open depending on breeze direction........ I close the wind side down to 10 - 20%

This is in a single door Brinkman.

I have had such success with this cheap little unit I bought one for my son (28) But you know the modern generation, he cut a big as hole in the bottom and bolted in one of those single burner cast iron gas rings! then uses the bottom pan to hold wood chips.

I'm wise enough these days to just smile and walk away and let him enjoy himslf rather than get a lecture in "that ain't right boy!" ....... gotta hand it to him though ....he's a clever little bugger! when I have a camera and I'm at his house I'll post his "mods"


----------



## mrbooker (May 20, 2011)

I used five 1/4 ins bolts and wing nuts and made adjustable legs on my wok. Haven't tried it yet


----------



## jared101 (May 21, 2011)

that looks pretty cool


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 22, 2011)

my grillpro is exactly like the single door brinkman but my fire box has 2 inverted handles that I discovered the wok sits on perfectly and works great


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## sebbie18 (May 26, 2011)

So it sounds like I am not the only one having this problem with the vertical  Brickman smoker....I can't seem to get the smoker hot enough.  I am adding charcoal briquettes, cowboy lump charcoal and smoking wood pieces.  However, I think my fires are getting ashed out.

So, my question is...what is the purpose of the water tray, can I remove it, or some have covered with tinfoil...not sure why...

Also, from looking at this forum, using a modified veggie basket for the fire, seems to be a good option.  Anything I need to worry about?

How much charcoal does it take to smoke an 8lb brisket?  also, I think a brisket should basically be falling apart when I go to cut it, is that correct?  I got a nice smoke ring on my 1st one, but it wasn't very tender.

Any advice is welcomed...

Thanks guys.

Seb


----------



## jared101 (May 27, 2011)

I will answer part of your question, the experts can pick up the rest.  The water pan is important when using a vertical type smoker.  If you don't use a water pan, then you are cooking over direct heat and in turn grilling.  The veggie wok is a great way to make a "breathable" coal pan, mine is expanded metal.  Hope that helps some.


----------



## nysmoke (May 27, 2011)

Seb,

I haven't used the veggie wok, I used a small circular grill and replaced the legs with bolts so it would fit in my smoker. I got about six hrs  by adding a couple hands full of charcoal lumps to do two racks of ribs using the 3-2-1 method. Watch out if you leave out the water pan. Without the water pan grease will drip directly on the fire and you can have big flare ups. I wrecked one rack of ribs that way.


----------



## vbot (May 28, 2011)

I have a Brinkman vertical two door smoker and use a veggie wok for my coals.  It works pretty good.  Before I had just drilled tons of holes in the provided pan, but it didn't work that well.  As for how much charcoal, I'm sure it depends on many factors.  As I type I have an 8.48 lb brisket in my smoker that I started about 9 AM (MT).  I have added coals once and it is now 1:24 PM.  Still have a little of over 200 degrees.  As for time, everyone says at least an hour per pound or so.  I'm planning on at least 10 hours total.  My last brisket turned out great and it was in for 10.  Might have been around the same size.  One thing I did was spray it with water every 45 mins or so.  I seasoned mine with Brown Sugar, Garlic Salt, Onion Powder, Paprika, Cracked Black Pepper, Kosher Salt (because it's coarse) and a lot of love lol.  I wanted to put it in Coca Cola because I understand it helps tenderize, but I'll try that another time.  Maybe inject it or marinade it.  This is my third brisket and it takes time, but it's well worth it.  One thing to do is make sure you don't panic as it gets that charred look, you must check the internal temp.  I'm thinking 180 or so will be good.  We'll see at about 7PM.  And be sure to cut it right, it makes a huge difference.  I'm no pro, but I'm learning from the guys here.  I'm originally from Texas and live in Idaho.  We have a few (2) BBQ restaurants here, including a Famous Dave's.  I still prefer my brisket to theirs.  Whatever that's worth.  And I don't need BBQ sauce on my brisket.  Good luck.  Thanks again to the folks here for helping me make one hell of a brisket.


----------



## bomccorkle (May 29, 2011)

johnyd im quite intrigued by this charcoal you speak of..... where did you aquire it???


----------



## sebbie18 (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks folks...going to take it for another spin this weekend.  i'll use the water as that jared 101 says, without it, I'm not really smoking...


----------



## sebbie18 (Jul 11, 2011)

sounds like a tasty rub!


----------



## thegrillmonster (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a cnc plasma cutter. I was thinking of making my own vertical smoker using this one as a basis. The problems that i have with this brinkmann is that well one i let it catch on fire and it warped all crazy. Two i have a hard time keeping temp up. So i am going to do same measurements but with 1/8" steel and a minnion method charcoal basket made out of expanded metal and metal rings. Can anyone give me some info on this.


----------



## smoke_chef (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey GrillMonster... I don't really have any input. Just encouragement. Can't wait to see this build. I like my ECB. With some mods I get some good grub from it. I just wish it was bigger. Sometimes I have racks of ribs or briskets that don't fit. That's annoying! But, overall like it. I have thought about building a beefier one like you are talking about. Good luck. Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting, very interesting indeed.


----------



## jesse624 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think the aluminum will hold up to the elevated temperatures of the hot charcoal.


----------



## bud1955 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crusty Old Salt    -    Are the rails on the bottom of your wok steel, iron or galvanized (to me they look gal).  If Galvanized, won't that out gas and put harmful gasses in the  cooker and make you sick or is there something I do not understand?  Just one of my dumb questions, I guess.


----------



## bones style (Feb 3, 2012)

Sebbie 18, I had the same problem when I first tried my charcoal Brinkman, the charcoal put the fire out. I went online and check on mods and this is what I came up with.

        I kept on practicing and eating. It is great fun!


----------



## yakdaddy42 (Feb 4, 2012)

jaynik said:


> I use the original pan in my vertical brinkmann and drilled some holes and added a grate to keep the coals up and mine works nicely.
> 
> I don't use water anymore. I put foil over the water pan (aka piedmont method) which acts simply as a heat break. It's a lot neater this way and I get better temps.
> 
> p.s. replace the la gloria with a rocky patel decade and you'll be in business!




I did the same thing with expanded metal


----------



## johnyd (Feb 9, 2012)

I made some mods to my Brinkman, cant recall if I posted them  on the forum before though
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I added a foot to the height of the box to enable sausages to be slung up out of the way and smoke other items at the same time.

Now that it was heavier i added some wheels to make it easier to move about.

And then I got an electric grill that I can control the temp on. The last item is for at the end of a smoke when I want to ramp the temps up for a while to ensure its all cooked thru.

I really like the wok basket mods you guys have done and will be on the lookout for one here.


----------



## pigeyex (Feb 10, 2012)

Switching to the wire mesh veggie basket instead of the supplied charcoal tray really did the trick for me.  Before that, my coals would always get "ashed out" too, despite drilling lots and lots -- and bigger and BIGGER -- holes in the charcoal pan.  Now there's plenty of air that gets to the coals, and I just have to "shimmy" it every half-hour or so and let the ashes fall into the tray that I keep beneath my smoker.

Pigeye


----------



## jason luedtka (Oct 15, 2012)

I gotta say, I had one of these for about 4 months and after the first smoke I replaced the charcoal pan with a veggi tray/wok like a lot of the guys here are saying and it made a  huge difference.  However, now I have a Kamado Joe and there is NO comparison.  Worth every penny.


----------



## smokeydokey (Oct 18, 2012)

I too need to weigh in:

I used a 4' deep stainless steel 1/2 pan and lid from a restaurant supply ( $4.00 used) and drilled 6 -1" holes in the lid with a hole saw. lip of pan fits right in the wire rack holders and it's been a dream. full pan smokes over 4 hours and I just dump out the ash.  I also bought a second to act as my water pan. ( retrofit was for a master forge vertical)

Good luck,

SmokeyDokey


----------



## redneck1676 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://db.tt/pxaUhgGM. I bought mine used and it had a small door cut in the front for adding fuel without losing heat. Works good. I hope the link works.


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 8, 2015)

Thats a great idea- I use a vegetable cooker (Has all the holes in it you need for the air).

The secret was exactly that - getting air under the grate to keep heat going. You can not put it on the floor of the unit, there wouldnt be any air to keep the coals going.

I have used water from the beginning and cant imagine cooking with out it - it keeps everything moist. Sonce the temps I cook at are 225, that means the water is always boiling and I find all of this, if kept going, makes a great stable heat.

I have gone away from using wood - I use the charcoal with the wood impregnated inside of it, great smoke flavor - not too much. I also NEVER used lighter fluid in there !! Nobody should!!


----------



## twissted (Nov 9, 2015)

So here is the best way to do a smoker! Then you can smoke, cold smoke and cook. And with a large hopper you can smoke longer with out refilling as much. This box was free made of T6 aluminum and the size I like 36X24X24. 













Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems like the grill area will be a huge heat sink? Or thered be a lot of wood used to get the temp to 225 after going thru another smoke chamber?


----------



## twissted (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey your on to something there...they call that a cold smoker! You smoke fish cheese and just about anything that you want to add smoke flavor with out heat. I can crank it up to bring up the temps. But that is what the hot side is for.













smoked chedder 002.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 22, 2015






*Say Cheese :o)*


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 14, 2015)

ok - that makes sense ! Thanks


----------

